
Gigalixir: Elixir's Platform as a Service - enraged_camel
https://www.gigalixir.com/
======
acconrad
Jesse, the founder, is very responsive and helped me set up my static blog
(which is a bit more difficult than a standard Phoenix app). It's a great
service, and if anyone needs help setting up their own static site on there
let me know!

------
jesses
Just wanted to say I'm the founder. Happy to answer any questions!

